# Found one in the garden



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

i found it right in the garden and i have caught it and warming s/he up. i read here that regular water shouldnt be given so what kind of water should i give???? he didnt stuggle alot but all i know is that he cant fly. he doesnt have any injurys so im guessing hes just tried can you guys help and thanks in advance.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can you please tell us a little more? Is it an adult pigeon or a baby? Is he flying, does he eat/ drink?

You can give him room temperature water in a cup with a tiny bit of salt in it and a tiny bit of sugar.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vivi and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Regular water is fine unless the bird is dehydrated, starved, ill, and/or injured. If any of these are the case, then electrolytes are needed in order to rehydrate the bird and provide some nutrition until the digestive system can be restarted. If you feel this bird needs electrolytes, then you can mix a quart of water with 1/2 teaspoonful of salt and 1 tablespoon of sugar and allow the bird to drink this solution or very carefully eyedropper or syringe the solution to the bird.

If you don't mind, please post where you are located. We may have a member in your area that could assist you with the bird.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this bird.

Please follow these vital life saving steps:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Be sure to keep the bird in a nice quiet, draft free room with subdued light. Do you have a box to put it in?

Once he is warmed up for 20-30 minutes you can give the following: clear Pedialyte or mix one cup water to a pinch of salt and sugar, mix well and serve.

WOW, I just checked and we 3 all posted a minute apart!!


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

well s/he is a adult and i am guessing that he is dehydrated i am located in south Los Angeles. he is currently in a box because i was 100% sure that we had a huge cage but my dad threw it away because he thought we werent ganna use it. is that ok him being in the box??


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

s/he just pooped! it isnt dry its like wettish. should i still give it the water with salt and sugar??? please answer quickly


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Vivi & Welcome.
Thank you for caring for this pij.

Please click on the link that Treesa provided in the above post.
Among other important information, it describes the stages of dehydration. From that you should be able to determine if the bird is or isn't dehydrated. 

Upon a quick exam do you see: 
* Any physicial injuries? 
* Is he fluffed? 
* Are his eyes 'sparkling' or do they appear 'dull'? 
* Is his keel (breast) bone sharp? It should have muscle on both sides.
* Could you gently open his beak & check the inside of his mouth? It should be nice & pink. Any obstructions pose a problem.
Are you able to post a picture of him?

Sorry for all the questions, but we do need a bit more information in order to help you with the situation.

Cindy


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

ok he drank some water right after his warm up. Now with the quetions he appear not to have any injurys. his eyes are alert and not dull. Fluffed i dont know what that means but his breast feathers were out when i found him. His breast bone is bone, there is no muscle on either side. and right now i cant put a picture because i am looking for the camera. do i soppose to feed him now??? what should i feed him because i have never had pigeons. i have parrokeets and a cockatial can i feed him there food??


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

also when i was giving him his water i saw lines that were moving i think its some kind of bug or something he is a street pigeon i will try to describe it as best i can ther like little strings that moves. the as big as the ants but are thin like.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vivi,

Sounds like the bird is emaciated. If it is drinking on its own, then that is very good. Yes, you can offer the seed you have for your other birds. The "bugs" are probably feather lice or mites. If you have Sevin dust, you can dust the bird with that, taking care not to get any in the eyes, nostrils, or mouth .. don't forget under the wings.

If the pigeon isn't interested in the seed, then definitely switch the plain water to the salt and suger water.

Having the pigeon in a box is fine .. just put an old towel or T-shirt on the bottom so the bird has something to grip and that isn't too slick.

I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest .. any chance you could get this bird to me tomorrow? Depending upon where in South L.A. you are, I'm probably about 40 miles from you.

Terry


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

well he has accepted the seeds and is eating. i got something called Zema Kill-o-mite and it says it can be used on pigeons. but i dont know how old it is we got it when i got my first bird that was like two or three years ago can i use it?? and i think i might keep it because he is eating and drinking fine or should i release it back to the wild. i cant take it to you cuz im take classes on saturday and my parents wont want to drive that far. but thanks any ways for the offer. all i need to know is what kind of food to feed them?? because i cant find exactly what to feed him. im a fast learner with animals so he or she would be in good hands


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Vivi said:


> well he has accepted the seeds and is eating.
> i think i might keep it because he is eating and drinking fine or should i release it back to the wild.
> all i need to know is what kind of food to feed them?? because i cant find exactly what to feed him. im a fast learner with animals so he or she would be in good hands


Hello Vivi,
I'm glad to hear the little one is eating. 

I would suggest not releasing him just yet. If you are able to keep him under observation for a bit, that would be best, as there *is* a reason he became grounded. Perhaps he just needs a little R & R.  

A dove/pigeon mix is fine. I purchase mine at PetCo. In addition to the seed he needs a separate dish of grit. They eat the grit when they feel they need it, but it should always be available.

When we refer to a pigeon being 'fluffed' this means their feathers are puffed up as if they look like they're trying to keep warm. This is a symptom of a pigeon feeling a bit under the weather.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please post them & we will do our best to assist you. 
Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

ok my sis said that she saw him yesterday in the garden so im guessing he hasnt had any food or water for 2 days. she isnt a animal person like me so she didnt care but i did. she is all going nuts that the pigeon is ganna get me sick so can you guys put the facts here on whether i can get a disease or something cuz she is driving me nuts any help well be appreciated.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Vivi said:


> also when i was giving him his water i saw lines that were moving i think its some kind of bug or something he is a street pigeon i will try to describe it as best i can ther like little strings that moves. the as big as the ants but are thin like.



Hi Viv, 


...where were these 'lines' that were 'moveing'?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Vivi said:


> can you guys put the facts here on whether i can get a disease or something cuz she is driving me nuts any help well be appreciated.


Hi Vivi,

You are no more likely to get a disease from a pigeon than you would from any other type of bird. It's a old wives tale that pigeons carry all kinds of dreaded diseases. If you just practice normal hygiene, such as washing your hands after handling the bird, you should have no problems.

For more information, here is a link to a preivous thread that discusses the subject...just click on it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8401

Thanks for looking out for this bird.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Vivi said:


> ok my sis said that she saw him yesterday in the garden so im guessing he hasnt had any food or water for 2 days. she isnt a animal person like me so she didnt care but i did. she is all going nuts that the pigeon is ganna get me sick so *can you guys put the facts here on whether i can get a disease or something cuz she is driving me nuts* any help well be appreciated.


Hi Vivi,
Here is another informative site. 
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org

For information regarding pigeons vs. diseases click on the second option, 'Rock Dove (Pigeon) Pages' then click on the first option (right side)'Public Health Risks posed by Wild Pigeons'.
I hope this helps ease your sister's mind a bit.  

How is the little one doing today?

Cindy


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

he's fine today i got a cage for him and he is eating well and drinking well. thanks for the sites with the diesease cuz my sister and mom were driving me nuts. thanks for all the help you guys have giving me and the lil one. what do you guys think should i release him back to the wild or keep him???? when i put him outside in his cage the other pigeons came and the lil guy was tryin to fly but couldnt. so should i or should not release him back???


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

oh and those lines things are in his head area but not near the eyes or beak. i got something that says Kill-O-Mite but the problem is that its about 2 years old. can i use it on him or should i just buy a new one??


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Vivi said:


> he's fine today i got a cage for him and he is eating well and drinking well. thanks for the sites with the diesease cuz my sister and mom were driving me nuts. thanks for all the help you guys have giving me and the lil one. what do you guys think should i release him back to the wild or keep him???? when i put him outside in his cage the other pigeons came and the lil guy was tryin to fly but couldnt. so should i or should not release him back???


Appreciate the update Vivi.
I hope the 'disease' sites will be beneficial in helping your Mom & sis to better understand the pigeon. They truly are incredible beings.  

Given that he isn't able to fly I surely wouldn't release him. There's a reason he can't fly, whether it be his age, a wing injury, etc. Speaking of wings, do either of his wings drag below his body?

If he does recover, & there is a flock nearby, you might want to consider returning him to the flock. In the event he is unable to be return to the wild, then by all means I would consider keeping him as a pet.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vivi said:


> oh and those lines things are in his head area but not near the eyes or beak. i got something that says Kill-O-Mite but the problem is that its about 2 years old. can i use it on him or should i just buy a new one??


The lines things are lice. You can buy a parakite spray at any pet shop or petsmart, that will kill lice and mites. Be sure to cover the head very carefully so the spray doesn't get in eyes, beak, or nostrils.

The bird needs to be 100% physically healthy with no injuries to be released. You should contact Terry Whatley, who lives in Orange County, she has already expressed the desire to help you. She can assess what may be wrong with the bird and will know the supportive care it needs. 

Please see the thread "To release or not to Release" when and if the bird can be released. Check with Terry first.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

his wings look fine and i streched them out and they feel fine and he doesnt look like he is in any pain.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I had the pleasure of meeting Vivi (Ruben) this afternoon when I picked up his lovely young rescued pigeon. The young bird is a blue check feral and though bright eyed and active is very, very thin. Ruben did an excellent job of caring for the bird, and I'm most pleased to have met him and to be able to finish the necessary care of this lovely little pigeon.

Well done, Ruben!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Ruben,

Thank you for taking such an active interest and helping this pigeon by allowing Terry to continue with his recovery. 

That was a very smart decision  , but I'm sure it was hard to give up a bird you got to know and love.

Thank you again for all you did to help this youngster.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Ruben,

you did an excellent job rescuing and caring for this pigeon.
Thank you so mcuh, you saved his life.
Thank you, Terry for continuing the care for this little guy.
Great team work.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ruben,

Thank you for caring enough to try to help this bird. You did a great job finding the proper place for him!

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

hey no problem actually the pleasure was all mine i should be thanking Terry for taking the little guy in. I wanted to keep the little guy but my parents didnt want me to keep him. it was hard to let him go but it was for the best thanks again Terry i know he will live happily with you.

Ruben


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ruben,

You are very welcome! Your youngster has settled in nicely with a couple of other young pigeons that are here and seems to be enjoying their company. I'll get some pictures and post them so everyone can see what a beautiful youngster you saved.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is a picture of Ruben's rescued youngster. More pics of the bird at http://www.rims.net/2005Sep13.

Terry


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

is that the little one??? he looks a little fatter. he looks good. i dont know how many times i will tell you this but thanks again Terry.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ruben did a really good job caring for this beautiful, healthy looking bird.

Terry, your Fantastik is so gorgeous - looks like she poses for pictures. maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a beautiful pigeon. Love her eyes.

Reti


----------

